# Saw this online... laughing before BF better for baby!!



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

14/06/2007 
Daily Telegraph 

Mother's laughter could ease baby's rash  
Laughter could be the best medicine for the mothers of babies with skin allergies. Babies with atopic eczema - the form of the illness linked to allergies - have been shown to suffer less serious allergic reactions if their mothers watched a funny film before breast-feeding. Japanese researchers, led by Hajime Kimata, of the Moriguchi-Keijinkai Hospital in Osaka, studied 48 babies aged between four and six months old with atopic eczema. Half of their mothers also had the condition and half did not. They found that the breast milk of mothers shown the comedic film contained elevated levels of melatonin - a hormone linked to sleep and relaxation. Six hours after viewing the film, mothers with eczema had an average 80 per cent more melatonin in their milk than those who saw a weather film. Milk from mothers without eczema who had watched the comedy had 30 per cent more melatonin. 


/links


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh dear now I have heard it all! I must remember to tell DH who  has atopic eczema that he needs to tell his mum she didnt laugh enough when he was a babe! 

Sorry but what ever next will they come up with

xx


----------

